# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaja, danas, trebamo pomoć

## daddycool

Frka panika hitno
Tko moze doci pomoci od 13 na dalje neka dodje
Priti priti pliz

----------


## spajalica

hvala svim vrijednim volonterima sto su nam pomogli da i ovu 32. rasprodaju odradimo do kraja  :Heart:

----------

